# Illegal Bait Pile Confrontation



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

So yesterday before the rains came I went out to do a bit of last minute scouting with the intent of putting up the last two treestands that I have in my garage. 

I saw lots of sign and three bedded bucks. Great morning, until....

I came across an illegal baitpile of a substantial (>two gallons!) of corn and carrots. Right out in the open in an area that ANYBODY could see. Blatant. It was obvious that this dude was set up to use a climbing stand. 

Then I hear an elephant coming down the trail. It's Mr. Baitpile Owner, with MORE bait. I wasn't about to run out of there, but I wasn't gonna talk to this Bubba either. I turned and starting walking the other way, and that's when it started. 

"Who are you?!!? You can't be back here!!!" Wrong...

Then he drops his bait and starts jogging towards me, yelling and becoming more and more beligerant. I felt like this could go sideways at any moment. 

He gets to within about 7-10 yards of me before I had my cell phone in my hand. It was right about that same time he saw my "leetle fren" on my right hip. GLOCK. 

I never said a word to him. Other than dial the phone and turn to leave, I did nothing. He changed his tune pretty quick, calling out to me as I walked away, "It's OK man, it's cool...there's lots of deer...you can hunt here too." 

So as I'm walking out, making sure I'm not being followed, it occurred to me...the RAP line is probably pretty useless in a situation like this. It would be next to impossible to describe the location of the pile, much identify who it belongs to. The sick part is this feed sitter had set up on the does and dinks not 75 yards from some serious scrape action that I KNOW he hasn't seen. 

What would you have done, what could I have done differently? 

I'm seriously considering taking up golf. Some dude wants to fight over a pile of feed, unbelievable...as each year passes, I continually find more reasons why hunting just isn't worth the time, expense, or aggravation...at least in Michigan.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

You actions were simply perfect. Outstanding. It takes a better person to just walk away like you did. You can try the rap line but like you I suspect there are full this time of year anyway. If its not to risky you can always go to the area and get a gps reading and call that info in, not really worth it though if you ask me! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Call, have the officer contact you and take the officer out there with you. That is what I would do but, you have to be guided by your own thoughts and conscience


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

boehr said:


> Call, have the officer contact you and take the officer out there with you. That is what I would do but, you have to be guided by your own thoughts and conscience


Everyone thinks nothing will happen!!!!!!

CALL THE RAP LINE AND GIVE THEM A CHANCE TO GET THESE POACHERS!!!!!


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Get the number to local DNR and take them to the pile if they are willing to go. If someone in the area I hunt is baiting before season and with more than what they are supposed to I would call.

Oviosly this is either a desperate, new, or ignorant hunter and needs to be tought a lesson. 

And why did you have a Glock on your side????


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Huntinman225 said:


> And why did you have a Glock on your side????


Why not?


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

And why did you have a Glock on your side????

cause he can and its legal. that is why


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

deputy said:


> And why did you have a Glock on your side????
> 
> cause he can and its legal. that is why


Sounds dangerously close to brandishing. Be careful.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey I was just wondering why. I know its legal and all of the above, but if your just going out to scout for good blind locations is it realy nessasary, or is it a look at what I got issue, after all what would you use it for besides a show piece.

Guns are used for hunting, not for intimadation.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey if he has a ccw and a small game license, I would carry it. The reason I carry is "Because you never know". You never know what could pop up and you wish you haad it.


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

ANYHOW!!!! 

I did not want to make a big todo about the glock thing - Just wanted to know the reason -. I understand all of your opinions and respect them all. I hope you have a great season in whatever you are hunting and keep the woods safe for our youth.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Same thing happened on a piece of state land I was going to hunt a couple years back, yahoos moved in and placed a halfmoon shaped bait pile, each pile was at least 50 lbs and had 6 of them.

Damn wright I called it in and if the CO needed more than the directions I would have glady taken her there. The DNR can't stop it if we don't help them.

Heck the baiter maybe a member of this site, I don't now and Don't care!!!!!!!

And yes they Got the Person!!!!


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

GWPguy said:


> Sounds dangerously close to brandishing. Be careful.


Where in the world did you get the impression he brandished the Glock?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Huntinman225 said:


> Guns are used for hunting, not for intimadation.


Then how do you explain all the defensive gun uses every year?

"According to the National Self Defense Survey conducted by Florida State University criminologists in 1994, the rate of Defensive Gun Uses can be projected nationwide to approximately 2.5 million per year -- one Defensive Gun Use every 13 seconds. "
http://www.pulpless.com/gunclock/stats.html


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> Where in the world did you get the impression he brandished the Glock?


When I took my CCW class years ago, I learned that you must keep the gun conceled at all times. If it is not concieled, and it is used to intimidate someone, then that is considered brandishing. On the other hand, if you were properly licenced (small game license) and wearing hunter orange, then you could carry the gun in full view and you wouldn't need a CCW permit.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Where in the world did you get the impression he brandished the Glock?





Alpha Male said:


> He gets to within about 7-10 yards of me before I had my cell phone in my hand. It was right about that same time he saw my "leetle fren" on my right hip. GLOCK.


That is where I go the impression. Witha ccw I am under the impression that you are required to keep it concealed at all times. 

ANYHOW,

the original post has been answered.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Trophy Specialist said:


> When I took my CCW class years ago, I learned that you must keep the gun conceled at all times. If it is not concieled, and it is used to intimidate someone, then that is considered brandishing. On the other hand, if you were properly licenced (small game license) and wearing hunter orange, then you could carry the gun in full view and you wouldn't need a CCW permit.


You got some incomplete advice. It's not illegal to carry an exposed sidearm, in fact it's the only way to carry one if you don't have a CPL. And you could carry one exposed downtown anywhere with or without a CPL. (you might get some attention doing that but it would be legal)

FWIW- Let's say I have my CPL and I'm carrying at the neighborhood Mega-Mart and my pistol gets exposed while I reach to get something off a high shelf. That isn't brandishing.
An example of brandishing would be- pointing at the gun and saying do you want a piece of 'my little friend'. There is no indication that our thread starter did that.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> You got some incomplete advice. It's not illegal to carry an exposed sidearm, in fact it's the only way to carry one if you don't have a CPL. And you could carry one exposed downtown anywhere with or without a CPL. (you might get some attention doing that but it would be legal)


I respectfully disagree with that advise. Step out of your vehicle in front of a cop anywhere in MI with a pistle straped to your side in plain view and see how fast you end up in big trouble.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I respectfully disagree with that advise. Step out of your vehicle in front of a cop anywhere in MI with a pistle straped to your side in plain view and see how fast you end up in big trouble.


I didn't say anything about stepping out of a car with a gun exposed. That would be a huge problem without a CPL. That's because a pistol in a car is considered concealed regardless of how or where it is in the passenger compartment.

Now with a CPL and an exposed gun on your hip, if you step out of your car you better (if you haven't already) explain that you have a CPL and that you are carrying. That would be legal. You might get some unwanted attention but you won't be in 'big trouble'.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

ok first off if your in a vehicle you need a CCW, if say you walk out of your house to walk to the corner store with a hand gun on your side in plain view you do not need a CCW and it is not considered brainishing.

A michigan law enforcement officer carrys under the same law, when in the Vehicle he/she is legal because the badge he is wearing is his/her CCW, when out of the vehicle they are using the same law mentioned above. most officers don't understand that law and will try to find something to charge you with, one way or the other.


----------

